# Sellecting meat goats



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Being new to goats, I thought I would ask for opinions on sellecting for breeding in meat goats. Specifically, I am curious to know if udder structure is used in selection when choosing breeding stock? I know teat structure is, as well as body conformation, but never hear anyone talking about udder structure. Is this just a coincidence? In dairy goats this is extremely important and I understand the focus is different, but milk is still important for the kids. Do meat breeders check udder structure from the buck side when choosing a buck for breeding? Hope this make sense.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

being a dairy goat farmer I wouldnt have much expierence with meat goats but I do know the structures of the udder. Such as the udder is bad when it hangs low and is nearly touching the ground I will post an image up.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. we had a goat with an excellent udder in form. It was tight and appeared to be up more inside her body. I have read (and i do not know if this is true or not) but that in africa- large udders were not considered ideal as they would get injured so the boers were often bred to have tight smaller efficient udders. Now I do wonder if that is true. This little doe we had - she had a small udder but her milk production was high. She had 4 teats with only 2 that were functional but her udder was a small bump. .. it never hung down.. it provided plenty of milk so I assumed that she either had rich milk or she had a lot of storage of her milk up high inside.. I don't know.. but do wonder.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

this is a poor meat goat conformation








These are good diagrams that help you select a meat goat.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Absolutely udder structure is important. If the udder is hanging on the ground that is a problem. Obviously all you can realistically check on a buck is his teat structure. You will have a hard time getting pictures of a Boer buck's Dam's udder in most cases. (Not impossible to see a buck's dam sometimes though.) You seldom hear Boer people mention this, but I wonder if there is any relation between pendulous scrotums and pendulous udders? Also, since feeding kids is the main thing, ultra short legged does make nursing more difficult. Also, those top teats on a working 2X2 teated doe are very handy for the newborn to latch on to. Maybe not a good enough reason to select for only four teats, but probably a good enough reason not to select totally against.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been wondering about this also. My Boer doe has a much nicer udder than my Nubian milk doe! Yes, it's smaller, but it's a REALLY nice udder! That's just wrong! Lol I know the Boer doe has a really good pedigree, but until I noticed the udder (she kidded for me the 1st time just over a week ago), I didn't put much thought into it except for 1x1 or 2x2 "clean".


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

The reason I asked this question is because I bred my two nubian does to a boer buck. Both does are FF and so I have no idea what there udders were like until they kid. One has kidded and appears to have a decent udder, but could use some improvements. I would post a pic, but we are having computer issues. So because of this it got me to thinking about how would I improve her udder if I breed her to a boer again? I just don't think it is possible because you don't see pics of the udders on boer bucks momma's. Guess the best thing to do is save my pennies until I can buy a better doe or make due with what I have. I am not in to showing and want the does for milk and the babies for meat so, ultimately not all that important?


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

"So because of this it got me to thinking about how would I improve her udder if I breed her to a boer again?"

Are you talking about breeding her daughter to a boer? I've seen some improvement w/my FF's with 2nd breedings...A bad udder really doesn't really improve that much, but they can get a bit better with the 2nd breedings. 
I have a girl with a terrible udder, if you're looking at show-quality, but she is a great milker (PB Nubian) & I know I need to wether her boys so they don't throw that udder to their daughters. That's why I bred her to my Boer buck this year, so the boys would be more "useful" (meat)...she had triplet girls this year. So, the laugh is on me. The buck was 1x1 clean teated, as was his mom. His daughters are: (2) are 1x1 teated (normal dairy) & one is 2x2 "clean" (2 teats are very tiny & appear that they won't be functional). Apparently, my buck has the 2x2 teat issue in his background. I'm thinking that's a chance we will take when crossing the 2 breeds?


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

> Are you talking about breeding her daughter to a boer?


Not the daughter. I am talking about breeding the mom next time and wanting future daughters to have better udders. I probably should say that we are not planning to show and are looking to go more the way of a commercial meat goat. Momma goat does not have a bad udder, just could use some improvement. Mostly could use some higher rear attachment. Also, we are fortunate that the doelings so far all appear to been clean 1x1's.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What is important......is ...the Dam has to be able to feed her babies...the teats have to be good.... with no clusters or bad traits ..not allowing the kid to nurse... I do not know... if the Scrotum has anything to do with the udder....that is a new one on me...but ...can't say for sure it is true or not.... :wink: 
In a boer ...that has freshened ...you do not want the udder hanging past the bend in the back legs.... and you want the Doe to have enough milk capacity to feed her kids...All my boer Does... have great genetics for milk volume...to handle trips or more....with no problems....they are the right size..not hanging low.....

In a commercial or meat production herds...teats do not have to be perfect... however....they have to be able to feed their kiddo's...that is important... I though... love the clean 1x1 and 2x2 boers..because mine are registered...or registerable.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

